# Liste mit SFB und SFC Bausteinen



## mrdoc (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich suche jetzt schon ne ganze Weile eine Liste in der alle SFBs und SFCs die es in der S7-Reihe gibt aufgelistet sind und deren Funktion erklärt ist. 
Weiß vieleicht jemand wo man sowas herbekommt bzw. ob es sowas überhaupt gibt?

Gruß
Robin T.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Januar 2010)

öffne doch mal die Rubrik FAQ hier im Forum und schau dir dort den aktuell oben stehenden Beitrag von Volker an ...


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1214574


----------



## mrdoc (7 Januar 2010)

Och ne da hätt ich mal meine Suchbegriffe variieren sollen.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2010)

und falls du die FAQ nicht findest, hier der direktlink: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31194

darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein schönes handbuch Systemsoftware für S7-300/400 System- und Standardfunktionen: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1214574


----------



## crash (7 Januar 2010)

Wenn du Step7 auf deinem Rechner hast da schau mal unter
*C:\Programme\Siemens\Dokumentation\Deutsch\STEP 7 - System- und Standardfuntionen für S7-300 und S7-400*


----------



## papatossi (14 Mai 2013)

Hallo marlob,

bezüglich der SFC genau das richtig.
Danke!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------

